

Puffchat threatens user after he exposes serious security problems with app - tachion
http://www.iclarified.com/38808/puffchat-threatens-user-after-he-exposes-serious-security-problems-with-app

======
dd3141
I'm all for competition but there is nothing more unappealing than the way the
founder is acting about his product. After reading the security article I did
a look around as well and the thing is still wide open. The security on it is
like a piece of swiss cheese. It's sad that he didn't just acknowledge the
issues and let everyone know a security update would be on it's way or hell
even hire or work with the guy who pointed out the flaws and clean everything
up.

